# ISO best blue cheese steak topping or sauce



## LT72884 (Oct 14, 2008)

As the subject states..

best blue cheese steak topping or blue cheese steak sauce


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 14, 2008)

Just put a small slice of freshly cut bleu on the steak when it comes off the grill, then sprinkle some freshly cracked black pepper.  This is an instance when less is best.  Just the steak, the cheese and the pepper will make the best presentation and have the best flavour.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 14, 2008)

I like a compound butter with shallots, garlic, port, worchestershire sauce, blue cheese, s+p, and fresh chopped parsley...form into a "log" and chill.  Throw a little slab of that on the steak and enjoy.


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 14, 2008)

whats compound butta


----------



## GB (Oct 14, 2008)

Compound butter is just butter with other things mixed in. take a stick of butter and soften it up. Put it in a mixing bowl and add your "add-ins" just like you would do with ice cream. Once it is all mixed in you can put the butter on some wax paper and form into a log. Seal it and put it in the fridge to harden. Then slice off pieces as you see fit.

I generally do not like anything on my steaks, but if I were to do bleu cheese then I would do it in a compound butter as well. I like Tatt's, but I would leave out the port and worcestire sauce (just personal preference). I might even add some chopped garlic.


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 14, 2008)

hmm, so if i take butter, blue cheese, S+P, and mix it all together, i will have a compound butter?


----------



## GB (Oct 14, 2008)

Exactly.


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 14, 2008)

thanx GB and Tatt. Ill try it out tonight. Or ill try just a slice like vera says. Thats if i can find un crumbled blue


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 15, 2008)

I find it best to just take crumbled bleu, and lay it on a piece of plastic wrap.  Take another piece of plastic wrap, lay it over the cheese, and press it into a "patty" of sorts.  Keep the cheese in the plastic until ready to use.

If you're grilling the steak, just place the "patty" over the steak, close the lid, and wait a minute or two for the cheese to melt.  If you're pan-searing and finishing in the oven, same thing, just top with cheese, and back in the oven to melt.  Remember that you want to top the steak with cheese before it gets to your desired temp.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 15, 2008)

When I was doing my Thesis Dinners, I made a truly simple and terribly fabulous sauce for a fillet of beef that was simply half and half Mascarpone cheese and good blue cheese. (I used Fourme d'Ambert, which is what I had on hand.)  This was spread over the hot fillet immediately upon removing it from the oven. It melted into the most obscenely delicious glaze any of my diners had ever tasted.  They couldn't get enough of it!

I plan to reprise that for the holidays.


----------



## TheFanatic (Dec 10, 2008)

A couple of other cheeses to think about to put on a steak: Huntsman and a couple forms of Blue which are Stilton and Roquefort Cheese.

I've done the compound butter thing as well.  Garlic and chilli powder makes a surprisingly good compound butter


----------

